# 2015 Cruze Window Tinting



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

So window tint prices are good indicators of quality film and job. I can tell you that 1 guy in 45 min- 1 hour will not supply you with a quality tint job. Warranty is held by the manufacturer, there are limitations in those warranties so be careful.
Ceramic films are very good for heat but have a sheen to them. 

The real questions is why do you want film?


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

In my area I paid 220 for for all 4 doors, rear and front banner tint.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I paid $350 for ceramic tint all the way around, except windshield


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

A good installer will spend 1/2 hour just cleaning your windows for the tint.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

You're paying for the price of the film and how good the installer, is. I've had 3 cars tinted at the same place, the tint is a lot of money, but they also have 2-3 guys working on the car and they usually have it 2-3 hours. The tint is their highest heat rejection nano film, and in 100° heat, the inside of the glass is the same temp as the car is with the A/C on. And in direct sunlight, while driving, you can't even feel the sun coming through the windows.


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm looking to do the same thing with mine. Nobody has mentioned it yet, but the % tint also affects price, at least in my area. I'd be very wary of a $200 tint job. I haven't gone price hunting yet, but based on my prior vehicles I'm planning on around $400 for 20% tint. I agree with the others, anyone who says they can tint 4 windows and a back windshield in 45 minutes is not paying attention to detail.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ChattaCruze said:


> I'm looking to do the same thing with mine. Nobody has mentioned it yet, but the % tint also affects price, at least in my area. I'd be very wary of a $200 tint job. I haven't gone price hunting yet, but based on my prior vehicles I'm planning on around $400 for 20% tint. I agree with the others, anyone who says they can tint 4 windows and a back windshield in 45 minutes is not paying attention to detail.


Stay away from shops that charge more for different percentages the rolls cost the same.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ChattaCruze said:


> I'm looking to do the same thing with mine. Nobody has mentioned it yet, but the % tint also affects price, at least in my area. I'd be very wary of a $200 tint job. I haven't gone price hunting yet, but based on my prior vehicles I'm planning on around $400 for 20% tint. I agree with the others, anyone who says they can tint 4 windows and a back windshield in 45 minutes is not paying attention to detail.


$400 for 20%? What type of film. I hope you are not going for an IR FILM. Darker colors absorb heat so 20% will nullify the benefits of a heat rejection film


----------



## ZTRdesign (Mar 31, 2015)

Ziebart did my 2015 Eco for right around $250, all windows except the front at 26% and have a lifetime warranty against cracking, bubbling, and peeling. Looks great and well worth the price, took about 2-3 hours. I would shy away from the the guy who says he can do it in 45 mins. How long it takes is nothing compared to having to shell out another $250-$350 in 6 months after it starts to peel from being installed poorly.


----------

